# Osprey



## jhbarc (Aug 28, 2006)

I got these yesterday


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

Nice pic!


----------



## graynor (Jun 6, 2006)

awesome pictures


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

I like redfish too!


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Really like that first one.


----------



## BobBobber (Aug 29, 2015)

Excellent job. First pic is a prize winner. How did you find the shot? Nail a fish to the dock piling and wait for the bird? These kinds of photos are either pure luck or somehow planned. Either way, you did well.


----------



## jhbarc (Aug 28, 2006)

BobBobber said:


> Excellent job. First pic is a prize winner. How did you find the shot? Nail a fish to the dock piling and wait for the bird? These kinds of photos are either pure luck or somehow planned. Either way, you did well.[/QUOTE
> 
> I lucked onto this bird while driving along Blue Water Highway in Surfside. I watched him land on the pole. I Turned around and slowly approached in my truck. I was able to get setup at about 20 yards. This is 1 of about 500 shots I got of it.


----------



## jesley22 (May 17, 2009)

Very cool, thanks for sharing. You have to be in the right place at the right time and have the knowledge.


----------

